# Due today



## Trizma (Oct 20, 2011)

Today makes 21 days since I believe my little Silly conceived. Yesterday she had a mucus-like discharge from her vagina, and since then it's been wet and glistening, but no spotting or contractions yet. She keeps cleaning herself and getting ready, but no signs of them coming yet. When should I worry enough to take her to the vet?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has responded to you yet. How's she doing? Did she deliver or did you have to take her to a vet?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I hope that the fact that you seem to know the conception date doesn't mean that this was an intentional breeding.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Have you been weighing her daily and recording the weights? This is vital as it can tell you how far along the pregnancy is, or if its progressing normally or not...stall in the last week of pregnancy is normal, but weights going up and down in 24 hour periods are not, losing weight is not... By 24-25 days I would take your girl to the vet.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

It could mean something as simple as knowing the last time she may have been mingling with an intact male, or if she escaped briefly and came back - etc.


----------

